# Non si avvia eth0 [Risolto]

## canduc17

Ciao a tutti.

Non capisco perchè, ma durante il boot compare questo errore:

```
* Starting eth0

*     We require dhcpcd-2.0.0 or newer

* ERROR:  Problem starting needed service net.eth0

*         netmount was not started.
```

Non capisco perchè salta fuori, visto che io ho installato 

```
net-misc/dhcpcd-3.0.16-r1
```

tant'è che se faccio il solito

```
dhcpcd eth0
```

l'indirizzo viene ottenuto con successo e posso connettermi ad internet senza problemi.

Il mio /etc/conf.d/net è:

```
modules_eth0=( "dhcpcd" )

modules=( "dhcpcd" )

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 10"

config_eth0=("dhcpcd")

dhcp_eth0="nontp nonis"
```

ma non credo stia qui il problema, visto che l'ho copiato da un'altra macchina sulla quale dhcpcd funziona benissimo.

Cosa posso fare?

----------

## 102376

mettere dhcpd al boot????

----------

## canduc17

```
candesktop canduc # rc-status default

Runlevel: default

 xdm                 [ started ]

 dbus                [ started ]

 hald                 [ started ]

 local                 [ started ]

 vixie-cron          [ started ]

 syslog-ng          [ started ]

 net.eth0           [ stopped ]

 netmount          [ stopped ]

 timidity             [ started ]

candesktop canduc # rc-update add dhcpd boot

 * rc-update: '/etc/init.d/dhcpd' not found; aborting

candesktop canduc # rc-update add dhcp boot

 * rc-update: '/etc/init.d/dhcp' not found; aborting

candesktop canduc # rc-update add dhcpcd boot

 * rc-update: '/etc/init.d/dhcpcd' not found; aborting
```

----------

## Scen

Devi mettere

```

config_eth0=("dhcp")

```

al posto di

```

config_eth0=("dhcpcd")

```

(controlla la sintassi corretta in /etc/conf.d/net.example)

----------

## canduc17

Ora ho in /etc/conf.d/net:

```
modules_eth0=( "dhcp" )

modules=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 10"

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="nontp nonis"
```

ed ottengo:

```
candesktop canduc # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

 * Caching service dependencies ...         [ ok ]

 * Starting eth0

 *   Bringing up eth0

 *     dhcp

 *     No DHCP client installed
```

[EDIT] Risolto emergendo net-misc/dhcp-3.0.3-r9. Non capisco il perchè, visto che su altre macchine mi basta dhcpcd...comunque adesso va.

----------

## Scen

Hai fatto un pò di casino nella configurazione.

La riga modules_* potevi pure lasciarla impostata a "dhcpcd", così dicevi al sistema di utilizzare dhcpcd per recuperare l'indirizzo di rete. Mentre in config_eth0, impostandolo a "dhcp", dici al sistema di volere che quella interfaccia si prenda un indirizzo dinamico, tramite dhcp appunto (che è il "protocollo"). L'omonimo pacchetto, poi, fornisce sia il server sia il client.

Se non ti serve avere un SERVER dhcp nella tua macchina puoi pure rimuoverlo.

----------

## HeathPetersen

Sorry, I can't read the language, but it appears that you ran into the same problem that I did.

My solution was to emerge the latest baselayout package like this:

emerge -1 --ask --verbose baselayout

It appears that a version of baselayout newer than that included with 2006.1 is required to run the new dhcpcd 3.x.x.

Hope this helps.

----------

## darkscreamer

 *HeathPetersen wrote:*   

> Sorry, I can't read the language, but it appears that you ran into the same problem that I did.
> 
> My solution was to emerge the latest baselayout package like this:
> 
> emerge -1 --ask --verbose baselayout
> ...

 

I had the same problem, and emerging baselayout fixed it. Thank you for the tip!   :Smile: 

----------

